# Delmenhorst-Ganderkesee-Hude-Wildeshauser Geest



## Geestraider (30. November 2013)

Moin Moin!!
Hier muß es doch auch noch andere Biker geben!


----------



## toilettenbruder (30. November 2013)

Ich bin dann mal deinem Link gefolgt, ich fahre morgen außerdem mit nem Kumpel zur Großen Höhe, ich werde morgen Abend mal bericht schreiben, und vielleicht Fotos hochladen und falls wir was tolles entdecken euch das auch direkt mal verraten  
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (30. November 2013)

viel spaß!! mir haben die 65km heute gereicht 
ich glaube nicht das ihr dort etwas entdeckt was ich noch nicht kenne...war schon hunderte male da und kenne quasi jeden stein 
kleiner tip: richtung baggersee und dann hintern schullandheim an der delme entlang ist ein schöner trail!!


----------



## toilettenbruder (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss sagen, gestern war genial! 
Wir sind erst ganz normal durch die Große Höhe, bis dann aufeinmal ein kleiner trail bergab rechts runterging... voller elan runtergerast und voll gegen den nächstbesten Baum geknallt, sah nach Zeugenangaben sehr spektakulär aus.  Das Fahrrad blieb sogar ganz!  Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es ein offizieller weg war..., war sehr, naja, zugewachsen... aber extrem spaßig 
Dann waren wir noch in "Sandgruben". Unsere MTB´s sahen danach aber aus  Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, und das Wetter hab ich persöhnlich sehr gemocht 

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3459/35g39hb2_jpg.htm


----------



## Geestraider (2. Dezember 2013)

das ganze übungsplatzgelände ist eine komplette sandgrube 
da macht biken kaum spaß und sinn!! lohnenswert ist nur gebiet oberhalb vom baggersee und auf der anderen straßenseite die achterbahn richtung autobahn 
ich fahre auf der großen höhe meistens nur meine standartrunde und dann weiter richtung harpstedt...eventuell noch weiter richtung wildeshausen!
aber am liebsten fahre ich direkt richtung wildeshausen/dötlingen oder sandkrug!! das beste bikerevier in unserer gegend


----------



## toilettenbruder (13. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute,
hätte jemand Lust morgen mal ne Runde zu drehen? Wohin, ist mir eigentlich egal.
Distanz am besten ~60km.
Würde mich über Antworten freuen.


----------



## Geestraider (13. Dezember 2013)

wollte eventuell morgen mit einem kollegen ne runde drehen!
hatten wir zwar nicht ganz fest gemacht, aber abgesagt hat er bis jetzt noch nicht 
treffpunkt wäre dann wahrscheinlich ganderkesee und fahrtrichtung irgendwo richtung hunte...soll ja auch spaß machen 
60km sind da locker drin...beim letzten mal waren es zumindest deutlich mehr 
würde dann morgenn früh nochmal hier reinschauen!
startzeit schätze mal gegen 12h, also spätestens gegen 11h würde ich dann ansage machen


----------



## toilettenbruder (13. Dezember 2013)

Freut mich das zu hören! 
"würde dann morgenn früh nochmal hier reinschauen!
startzeit schätze mal gegen 12h, also spätestens gegen 11h würde ich dann ansage machen" okaaay..  ich denke einfach mal, du meintest zwischen 10h und 11h? 
Wegen dem Treffpunkt wäre es nett, wenn du dich per Pn bei mir melden würdest... kenne mich in Ganderkesee nicht so aus wohne ja auch in Hasbergen 
LG

Ps.: Helm wird schwierig, meinen hats zerrissen, und mit Fullface wollte ich eigentlich nicht fahren :/


----------



## Geestraider (13. Dezember 2013)

sieht soweit ganz gut aus, meine kollege ist wohl auch dabei! er wohnt in heide, aber das jetzt zu organisieren, dass ihr zusammen fahrt ist ein wenig kompliziert jetzt! zumal ich auch gerade etwas zeitnot habe 
wir wollten uns beim lidl treffen, ist ganz einfach zu finden eigentlich!
du fährst am besten die wildeshauser strasse am großen krankenhaus vorbei richtung schlutter, am kreisel übern schlutter berg bis ganderkesee. und dann einfach in den ort reinfahren, dann kommt auch gleich schon der lidl auf der linken seite  wir treffen uns dann immer in der strasseneinmündung hinter dem lidl...am glockenstein heißt der weg!
ich schaue auf jeden fall morgen früh nochmal hier rein!


----------



## toilettenbruder (13. Dezember 2013)

okay, das lässt sich wohl machen  Aber wie gesagt, ich muss ohne Helm fahren :/


----------



## Geestraider (14. Dezember 2013)

toilettenbruder schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, ich muss ohne Helm fahren :/


no risk no fun 
ach...mein kollege hat bei dem wetter meist auch nur ne mütze auf...musste halt aufpassen 
bissel düster draussen, braucht man ja fast schon licht 
aber soll laut wetterbericht nachher noch etwas aufklaren! lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toilettenbruder (14. Dezember 2013)

Freut mich zu hören! Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser sonst werde ich noch  Aber solange es nicht in strömen regnet


----------



## Geestraider (14. Dezember 2013)

gut das ich mein bike nicht geputzt haben, aber gibt ja kein schlechtes wetter 
laut wetterbericht soll es später etwas aufklaren.


----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2013)

Hmmhh, an die Hunte! Klingt gut! Viel Spaß!


----------



## toilettenbruder (14. Dezember 2013)

Dankeschön! Wann ist eigentlich treffen 12? oder bin ich zu blöd um mir das zu erschließen


----------



## Geestraider (14. Dezember 2013)

12h gib gas!!


----------



## toilettenbruder (14. Dezember 2013)

Dann fahr ich mal schnell los! Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (14. Dezember 2013)

frisch geduscht und den ersten hunger gestillt! war gut, hat spaß gemacht


----------



## toilettenbruder (14. Dezember 2013)

Find ich auch!


----------



## Geestraider (14. Dezember 2013)

übrigens respekt! für dein alter haste mächtig dampf inne beine 
wenn du am ball bleibst sehe ich in 1-2 jahren nur noch deinen kondenzstreifen


----------



## toilettenbruder (14. Dezember 2013)

Danke! Oh mann, da werde ich ja schon rot vorm Computer  Am Ball bleiben tue ich hoffentlich schon, macht einfach zu viel Spaß! Und sowas wie heute können wir doch sicherlich wiederholen, oder? Außerdem seid ihr beide ja Topfit, das war schon schwer genug mitzuhalten..... Außerdem hat das sehr viel Spaß gemacht! Und geile Trails kenne ich jetzt auch


----------



## Geestraider (14. Dezember 2013)

naja, von meiner topform bin ich zu der jahreszeit etwas weg, aber mit der spätform bin ich ganz zufrieden 
klar, können wir gerne wiederholen!
aber mal ganz im ernst...mtb ist in unserer region ja nicht gerade besonders populär, da war ich schon sehr verwundert wie gut du mitgehalten hast 
macht natürlich gleich mehr spaß wenn man mit mehreren fährt und alle leistungsmässig dicht zusammen liegen!
und wenn du mal die gelegenheit hast im harz oder den alpen zu biken brauchst dir keine sorgen machen, mit deiner fitness sollte das meiste kein problem sein


----------



## Geestraider (28. Dezember 2013)

werde morgen wohl ne kleine runde drehen!


----------



## toilettenbruder (7. Januar 2014)

ich war in letzter Zeit ein wenig unterwegs, aber jetzt fängt auch wieder Fußballtraining an, wobei dieses Wochenende bis jetzt noch frei ist und wirklich verlockend auf mich wirkt


----------



## Geestraider (7. Januar 2014)

mal schauen ob ich kann


----------



## Geestraider (18. Januar 2014)

nachher ne spontane runde??


----------

